# Northeast Regional to Roanoke Beginning Oct 30



## EchoSierra (Jul 28, 2017)

As some of you may already know from the press releases, Amtrak is extending the Lynchburg branch of the Northeast Regional to Roanoke, with service beginning on Oct 30. (Amtrak currently has a Thruway bus service to Roanoke from Lynchburg)

Does anyone know or have an idea of when Amtrak will begin selling tickets on this route?


----------



## Anthony V (Jul 28, 2017)

It has not been announced when they'll begin selling tickets yet.


----------



## Dlagrua (Aug 6, 2017)

The Roanoke service is great news. First extended route in quite a while. What is disappointing is that the city has two railroad stations on the line where Amtrak will be stopping. One is the old Virginian RR station that was restored, and the other the N & W station that has become travel info center with a museum below. If you have ever been there the main floor of the N & W station, except for a travel info desk is completely empty. All they would need are some benches and it can be a good indoor waiting area.





.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2017)

Is the station code going to change? RNK still says that it's the bus stop at the civic center and I can't book anything.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 5, 2017)

Tickets bought for any Roanoke Thruway Bus after the inauguration of the train will be converted to a train ticket all the way to/from Roanoke. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.roanoke.com/news/dan_casey/casey-tickets-are-kind-of-available-for-the-inaugural-train/article_58713dca-28fa-5625-8d05-b20dfad686c6.html&ved=0ahUKEwiryvulwI7WAhVDOiYKHZrFANAQqQIIICgBMAE&usg=AFQjCNG3t5h32VgchuZXHRgBELJHnZD0Pg

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Ryan (Sep 5, 2017)

Crap, that says that it's the 31st, not the 30 as listed in the thread title.

I'm going to be in Blacksburg for the weekend, and would stick around Sunday night to head out on Monday, but staying until Tuesday is a no-go.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 6, 2017)

Dlagrua said:


> The Roanoke service is great news. First extended route in quite a while. What is disappointing is that the city has two railroad stations on the line where Amtrak will be stopping. One is the old Virginian RR station that was restored, and the other the N & W station that has become travel info center with a museum below. If you have ever been there the main floor of the N & W station, except for a travel info desk is completely empty. All they would need are some benches and it can be a good indoor waiting area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't work unless you put a new track across east end yard. The two closest tracks to be building are the shenendoah line followed by the further two which is the mainline to Lynchburg. That's why the station is a no go


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ryan said:


> I'm going to be in Blacksburg for the weekend, and would stick around Sunday night to head out on Monday, but staying until Tuesday is a no-go.


You know you wannnaaaaaa lol!!


----------

